# Looking for Car PC Component Writeups/reviews



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking for any write ups or reviews, to help me select the best components for my application. Anyone know of any?
I'm looking for something that would help me make a more precise decision on what components to buy.


----------

